# Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"​*
*Wie die MOZ meldet, haben die Falkenhagener Schlaubefischer weit mehr Karpfen gelandet in einigen Teichen als gedacht. Die Kooperation mit den Jägern und der lokale Abschuss/Vergrämung der Kormorane wird als Grund genannt. Wo nicht geschossen wurde, gabs 40 kg statt 4 Tonnen Karpfen. Auch Wissenschaftler und NABU-Leute für Reduktion von Kormoranen*

Quelle:
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1624376/

Dass der explodierende Kormoranbestand immer noch unter Schutz steht, und sowohl in der Natur, aber vor allem in Kulturlandschaften nicht wieder gut zu machende Schäden auch an seltenen Fischarten anrichtet, gibt selbst die Wissenschaft zu und fordert wie der schwedische Professor Hansson zum Schutz des Kormoranbestandes UND der Fische eine starke Reduktion (75%) statt Ausrottung:
Uni Stockholm: Wer fängt den Ostseefisch? 
Einfluss von Robben und Vögeln

Und selbst naturnähere unter den NABU-Leuten, die wirklich Ahnung von der Praxis draussen haben, haben schon bemerkt, dass der weiter geltende einseitig-extremistische Schutz der Kormorane trotz explodierender Bestände auch naturschutzfachlich nicht unbedingt förderlich ist, wie im Filmbeitrag  von Arte zu sehen ist:
ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber

Hier kommt auch NABU-Mann Erwin Hemke zu Wort, ab 28.30 min:


> _"Wir MÜSSEN die Bestände regulieren. Nicht ausrotten, aber auch nicht ins Uferlose auswachsen lassen"._



Der Kommentar und Meinung des Schlaubefisch-Geschäftsführer Thomas Müller in der MOZ zum aktuellen Erfolg der Karpfenzüchter ist auch eindeutig und klar:


> _Auf die Frage nach der Ursache für das gute Fischereijahr 2017 zuckt Thomas Müller mit den Schultern. Die Witterung sei eigentlich nicht besonders gut gewesen, wundert sich der Fischer. *Sein Feind Nummer 1, der Kormoran, sei in diesem Jahr allerdings nicht ganz so stark zum Zuge gekommen wie bisher, sagt er.
> *
> Das ist zu einem guten Teil den Jägern zu danken, die mit den Schlaubefischern kooperieren und die Fischräuber regelmäßig bejagen.
> 
> *Wo das nicht der Fall ist, passiert, was in diesem Jahr im Bremsdorfer Teich geschah: Statt der erwarteten vier Tonnen Karpfen holten die Schlaubefischer ganze 40 Kilo aus dem Teich. "Ein Totalausfall, wie ich ihn noch nie erlebt habe", sagt der Schlaubefisch-Chef.*_



Wo also lokal geschossen und vergrämt wird im Einklang mit Wissenschaft und manchen NABU-Leuten, werden Kormorane nicht ausgerottet, man erntet aber dennoch viel Fisch.

Wo nicht geschossen wird, gibts dann 40 kg Karpfen statt 4 Tonnen...

Wenn also Wissenschaft, NABU-Leute und Praktiker zu eindeutigen Aussagen kommen, wieso handelt die Regierung nicht und sorgt für Abschaffung des extremistisch-einseitigen Schutzes des Kormoranes?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Leech (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Ich glaube dazu lässt sich wie immer eins festhalten...
...eine gesunde Anzahl von Räubern gehört zu Ökosystemen.
Überschützte Schoßhündchen der Artenschutzvereine bedrohen den Artenschutz anderer Lebewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

DAS unterschreibe ich zu hundert Prozent (dass sich manche einseitige (Arten)Schützer oder aus Vogelschützern entstandene spendensammelnde "Natur"schützer einfach aus Dingen raushalten sollten, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben in der Praxis, möchte ich dennoch anmerken, auch wenn ein einzelner NABU - Mann oben mit einem vernünftigen Zitat vorkommt - er sagt je selber, dass er da leider in der Minderheit ist)..!!!!!!

Daher muss man Macht und Deutungshoheit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihres parlamentarischen Armes, der GRÜNEN, sowie die in allen Parteien vorhanden grün angehauchten Abnickpolitikern endlich mal brechen.

Aufgabe der Verbände ....


----------



## Ukel (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Passend dazu heute in der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung:

http://t.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Kein-Karpfen-aus-dem-Maschsee

Ich hoffe, dass ihr den Artikel vollständig öffnen könnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Da fehlten wohl eindeutig Jäger....


----------



## Ukel (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Naja, der Maschsee liegt ziemlich zentral im Stadtgebiet, da is nix mit Jagen, sonst fallen zu viele getroffene Kormorane vor die Füße von Spaziergängern, Joggern usw. oder es werden selbige mit Schrotkugeln drangsaliert......:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

dann könnten die mal sehen, wie aktiver und richtiger Naturschutz mit Büchse und Flinte geht.
Mitten in der Stadt. 

Hätte doch was ;-))))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Warum wird dann innerhalb von Stadtgebieten o.ä. nicht wie z.B. auf Flughäfen ein Falkner eingesetzt. Mit einem großen Greif funktioniert das bestimmt auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Ist aber nicht so lehrreich fürs Stadtvolk wie Büchse und Flinte und nicht so effektiv..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Meinst du man könnte dann da den/die einen oder anderen auch noch ...


----------



## Fruehling (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*



Ukel schrieb:


> Passend dazu heute in der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung:
> 
> http://t.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Kein-Karpfen-aus-dem-Maschsee
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ihr den Artikel vollständig öffnen könnt.




https://www.hannover.de/Leben-in-de...d-Sprengstoff/Jagdbezirke,-Befriedete-Bezirke

http://ags.hannit.de/atlasfx/js/ind...X=549091.7683758594&centerY=5807799.146533102


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Meinst du man könnte dann da den/die einen oder anderen auch noch ...


Kormoran mehr weg - ja klar...

Wird aber natürlich ein Traum bleiben in D...

Teiche und Seen ablassen, wenn laut NABU Fische Vögel gefährden ist da was anderes ;-)))

Natürlich gehen (leider) Schusswaffen nicht mitten in der Stadt, das würde sich auch kein vernunftbegabter Jäger ans Bein binden.

Dass aber der Kormoran hier abseits des Maschsees, ganz praktisch in der Kulturlandschaft der im Artikel beschriebenen praktischen Ansätze mit lokalem Abschuss/Vergrämung NICHT gefährdet wird, aber vor Ort Fischbestände und Erträge geschützt werden können, ist doch mal ne gute Nachricht.

Ebenso, dass auch Wissenschaft und manch NABU-Mann sich klar für Reduktion und Management ausspricht...

Da bewegt sich was, weg von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihren Extremvorstellungen und ihren willenlosen Schutzabnickern in den Parteien:
Hin zu zu Naturmenschen, Praxis, miteinander und augenscheinlich wirksamen vor Ort-Lösungen..

Mir gefällt das....

Auch wenn das (leider) erst ein gaaaaanz kleiner Anfang ist


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Zum Maschsee..

Die Schwarzen die da landen kommen meist von in der nähe liegenden Seen und Teichen im Süden vom Maschsee. Auch Leine Ihme und co. bieten da massive Wasser für die Schwarzen in der City.

Die Einflugschneise befindet sich im Süden und erfolgt meist über die Ricklinger Teiche sowie vom Stadion am Schnellen graben.Vom Nordufer her fallen weniger ein.

Da der Maschsee nur eine bewohnte Strasse hat wäre sogar eine Bejagung an manchen Stellen möglich.In wie fern hier Anträge vom Stadtjäger gestellt werden könnten müsste man erfragen.

Denke aber mal,da wird es keine Erlaubnis geben,da halt zuviel Häuser Menschen Schützer etc.da mit reinspielen.
Ob man die Erlaubnis für die umliegenden Teiche bekommt steht ebenfalls in de Sterne,nur liegt da die Chance höher als direkt am Maschsee.
Die umliegenden Teiche liegen ja im gleichen Gebiet (Max.500m-1km Luftlinie) wo die Schwarzen auf Jagd gehen.


Aber bevor da ne Erlaubnis kommt müsste schon mehr als ein Wunder geschehen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

eben ...

Auch am Max-Eyth-See (mitten in in S) wurde ja aus gutem Grunde Kormoranabschuss verboten..

Aber hier gehts ja um die erfolgreiche Maßnahmen in Brandenburg, dass Wissenschaftler und selbst ein NABU-Mann die Reduktion der Kormorane für richtig halten ;-))


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

https://openjur.de/u/325455.html

Bißchen was zum Lesen ^^ Spielt 30km vor Hannover 

Es wurde mehrfach Einspruch eingelegt die ganze Sache zog sich über Jahre (glaube 6-7).

Am Ende haben wir doch verloren.

Wie ihr seht viel Input was die "Gegner" da auffahren.
Da viele auf sowas keine Lust haben und es Nerven und Zeit kostet,lassen die meisten es mit Anträgen stellen einfach sein.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

In Baden-Württemberg auch elend, da sitzen teilweise NABU-Leute in den RP, die das genehmigen müssen.

Aber umso schöner, wenn man hier wie in Brandenburg sieht, dass es auch anders gehen kann..


----------



## Fruehling (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Es bleibt der Wunsch, daß die achtbaren Ausnahmen irgendwann zur Regel werden. Viel Hoffnung besteht nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Deswegen aktiv veröffentlichen, verbreiten, loben...

Dass die Verbände schlafen wissen wir ja..

Dass in Politik und Behörden spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie dominiert, genauso ..

Daher teilen, verbreiten, informieren, dass auch mal was Positives geschehen ist.


----------



## Ukel (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Nochmal OT, aber weil es nun schon angesprochen wurde: der Stadtjäger in Hannover ist ebenfalls Angler, nämlich Heinz Pyka, u.a. stellv. Präsident des AV Niedersachsen. Der geht, soviel ich weiß, auch auf Kormoranjagd, aber wohl nicht am Maschsee, in der südlichen Umgebung aber durchaus. Nur haben wir vor allem im Süden Hannovers so viele Baggerseen, dass sich das schwarze Federvieh weit verteilt aufhalten kann und daher nicht so einfach zu bejagen ist.
Und das Thema Kormorane am Maschsee ist erst dieses Jahr in  den Medien wirklich aufgepoppt, weil es halt grad erst zum Thema in der HAZ wegen der fehlenden Weihnachtskarpfen geworden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kormorane geschossen - nun "massenweise dicke Brocken"*

Heinz kenn ich ja, ist ein guter !!

Jetzt erst wieder Messe Hannover klar Stellung bezogen (Natura2000, Aalangelverbot etc.)..

Wusst ich nicht, dass Heinz da Stadtjäger ist - man lernt  nie aus.
DANKE daher (und damit wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema).


----------

